# Beer holders that the fish can eat. About time.



## richg99 (Nov 11, 2019)

https://returntonow.net/2019/05/27/corona-becomes-first-major-beer-company-to-adopt-edible-6-pack-rings-that-feed-rather-than-kill-fish/?fbclid=IwAR1NqBlrRyFxXKu7C5ncBZ3hgLw1wz4hCAX3aG2oHaEIMNH8eXgKJTQh8U4


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bravo to them, and the predecessors that started it on a smaller scale. It's about time that some of the manufacturers recognized their responsibility in making the "bras" that many of us find undesirable, just so they can save a buck and increase their profit margin.
Now if we could get the massive trash disposers to stop dumping the stuff in the oceans.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 12, 2019)

This is terrific. I would love to see every kind of plastic trash disappear. Since so many people seem OK with tossing stuff on the ground or in the water, this looks like a great alternative. Maybe they can start making bags out of this stuff.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2019)

This is great! And by no means am I one of those "The earth will be destroyed in X amount of years". :lol: 

This is cool and sort of "pushes" people into doing the smart/right thing by making it fun. It builds awareness and conversation which is very cool. 

https://brightvibes.com/1244/en/all-it-took-to-clean-up-this-beach-was-a-fish-sculpture-named-goby


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 17, 2019)

Cheeto's flavored six pack holders.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 17, 2019)

Actually, *"Cheeto's flavored six pack holders"* may not be a bad idea. Who would throw the beer holder away if we could snack on it???


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 17, 2019)

Soylent green six pack holders.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Soylent green six pack holders.


 :LOL2: #-o


----------



## KC_Jones (Nov 20, 2019)

Cheeto's? No way, pretzel or peanut flavored would be the way to go. Only possible problem is you would drink faster to access more snacks. lol


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 20, 2019)

KC_Jones said:


> Cheeto's? No way, pretzel or peanut flavored would be the way to go. Only possible problem is you would drink faster to access more snacks. lol


*********************************************************************************************************
Which is exactly why they would be likely to do it. Maybe you should write a letter to the brewer's?

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2019)

The direction you guys are taking is going to lead to FDA involvement. Cost of a six pack will double. :LOL2:


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 21, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> The direction you guys are taking is going to lead to FDA involvement. Cost of a six pack will double. :LOL2:


*****************************************************************************************************
SHEESH! What a party pooper.
Unfortunately, LDUBS is 100% correct. Leave it to governmental regulation to stifle inventiveness.

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Nov 21, 2019)

FDA...isn't that the same great government agency that regulated Opioids? What a fine job they did there.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2019)

Haha, just keep it to bird and fish food and we will be OK.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 21, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Haha, just keep it to bird and fish food and we will be OK.


What about my Jackalope?


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, just keep it to bird and fish food and we will be OK.
> ...



Nothing to worry about Jackalopes because as we all know they are carnivore's. :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 21, 2019)

Beef jerky six pack holders.


----------



## KC_Jones (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't need to advertise it's food, it's "biodegradable". EPA loves it FDA ignores it, well until someone's wife complains about her drunk husband with the pretzel breathe, then it's all over the news...


----------

